# Eugene Friday Food Not Bombs



## NapalmBreath (Mar 2, 2018)

Every Friday from 3-5ish Food Not Bombs has a free vegan meal served at either Kesey Square (if it's sunny) or under cover at the park blocks if it's raining.

Anyone interested in helping cook can email [email protected] for the address. we start around noon and usually head downtown around 2:45.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Apr 16, 2021)

???? Three year old thread.


----------

